# Newbie-what plow for '00 Durango?



## BlueOvalBoy (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm looking for a good plow for my wife's 2000 Dodge Durango. I've seen on here that Blizzard and Snoway make plows for this vehicle. Do you recommend one kind of plow over the other? I am only going to plow my drive (600 ft), and occasionally my parents drive (100 ft) and my in-laws drive (80 ft). This plow will only be on the Durango during use, which should be minimal at best. What do you think of Blizzard plows and Snoway plows? Is there a better one?

Thanks, Bret.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

go to the fisher web site they make a light duty plow for that truck


----------



## BlueOvalBoy (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks, Plowman45! I knew you guys were very helpful!

Anyone else?


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

It really depends on which dealer is nearest and which has the best service reputation. I know from my experience that snoway is a good plow for my needs. Blizzard has a good reputation and of course fisher does as well. Goodluck with your quest.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

I have a 00 durango with a meyer 6.5 and it is about 8" too short, if I was to do it again I would hang a blizzard 720 on the front, around $3300 and i dosent sag as bad as the heavy fishers & Meyers


----------



## BlueOvalBoy (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys! I've only had 1 plow ever and that was a western 7.5 ft on the front of an 81 Ford. That thing had the old 4 way joystick that was not any joy to use. 

Nate, can you elaborate on the difference in weight on the plows you mentioned? What exactly do you mean, and why does it make a difference?

Thanks, Bret.


----------



## BlueOvalBoy (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm leaning towards a Blizzard 720 because a Snoway is WAY too much $$$ and a Western has an old school style of attaching to the vehicle.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

well the blizzard720 is right around 350# and the meyers is around 420# and fisher is in the 500# range, western is in the high 400's too the 720 is the best plow for the application IMO


----------



## BlueOvalBoy (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks, Big Nate!! That's what I've been thinking.

Thanks for the help guys, I now know what I need and want for my Durango.

Thanks, Bret.


----------



## BlueOvalBoy (Sep 13, 2004)

Just an update. I ended up buying the Blizzard 720 and I believe I got a good price on it too. I did not like the looks of the western suburanite. It looked too weak. That's too bad too, I like western products. 

The only problem I have is that when I brought it home (mounted) the Durango started to overheat. Granted it was 70 degrees that day, very warm in MI for this time of the year. I believe the weather had more to do with the engine temp that the plow. Should I be concerned anyway? Or should I just keep an eye on the temp when the weather cools down? Is this a problem with this year Dakota/Durango?

Tahnks, B.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Did you have the plow all the way up and straight or fairly close to the ground and angled? You'll overheat on a 30 degree day if the plow is blocking all of the airflow to the radiator.


----------



## BlueOvalBoy (Sep 13, 2004)

I had the plow somewhat close to the ground, not all the way up, and straight not angled. Should I angle the plow when driving to get more air to the radiator?

Thanks, B.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

With my Dakota I've found the best place seems to be angled all the way left, as close to the ground as you can get it, without hitting the road when you hit a bump.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

I run mine angled to the right and about 4-5" off the ground.

did you get a deflector? I am not asking because I sell them I am asking because alot of times the deflector will force the air up and over the plow instead of catching it like a big sail pumpkin:


----------



## BlueOvalBoy (Sep 13, 2004)

No deflector on the plow yet, I may not need one. I'll try angling the plow next time it's on the durango and see what that does.
Thanks guys.


----------

